# Llama .32 auto



## clovja (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a Llama .32 auto and want to know how much it is worth. It has GABILONDO Y CIA-ELGOIBAR(ESPAÑA) CAL. 7,65m/m (32) "LLAMA" on the left side of the slide and BABY LOU on the right side. It looks exactly like a miniature 1911 .45.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In brand-new, unused condition, I believe that it's worth a maximum of about $350.00; and if it's been used, it's probably worth much less.

Source: _The Standard Catalog of Firearms_


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

The Llama Micro Max is a very nice little pistol. I bought mine for $149.00 a few years back. Really lays in the hands nice. also easy to conceal . Hard to find extra mags tho.
The 380's are more common then the 32acp


----------

